# Cichla kelberi



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

i am looking for cichla kelberi, the only place I found is on MFK 3" for USD$225 each.

Can anybody find a better deal?

Thanks


----------



## switch (Dec 24, 2009)

fccm15 said:


> i am looking for cichla kelberi, the only place I found is on MFK 3" for USD$225 each.
> 
> Can anybody find a better deal?
> 
> Thanks


I've searched high and low for Kelberi in Toronto. I think the only way you can get them in is from the States or you could try Oliver from belowwater. If you do find Kelberi in Toronto, expect to pay a heavy price tag on one of them. BUT! if you do find a good price, let me know.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's better off for you to buy those kelberi @ $225 each

Just to let you two know, we do have kelberi in Toronto at the moment

@ $300 each at 3"-4"


----------



## switch (Dec 24, 2009)

Hm...might have to break the piggy bank.


----------



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

i already talked to Oliver, he said Kelberi is illegal to export from brazil


----------

